# First Snow...



## HMF

This year, I plunked down $800 for a snowblower over at Lowe's (Troybilt 2490 Storm).

We hadn't had any snow, but I suspected we were in for some real soon. I never used a snowblower before, but this fall, I bought a Troybilt 2840 Storm over at Lowe's, and an Eagle 5 gallon gas can. Never had any experience with gas engines. This afternoon, I gassed her up and tried her out. Second pull, she started up and the drive yanked me out of my shoes down the driveway.

Tonight, comes the snow....a wet mess that is tumbling down fast, it's as it they knew that I had the snowblower ready to go.


----------



## Holescreek

Last Monday I was up to let the dogs out at 6:30am and there was a mist in the air. When I took them back out at 10:30am there was 3" on the ground.

You've just started on the downhill slide of getting to know gas engines, next it'll be a generator.


----------



## HMF

I need to learn about gas engines. My boss knows about them. He has a generator because he lives in a place where the power goes out all the time.
(Yes, that happens in some places in NYC still!)


----------



## Holescreek

I live in the heart of a fairly big city outside of Dayton OH in a pretty nice neighborhood and have lost power once for 9 days (hurricane Ike) and once for 7 days (ice storm) and could see the lights on at the neighbors house across the street both times. I installed a transfer switch with a generator plug in on day 7 of the 9 day outage (after we had to toss all the food in the freezer and refrigerator in the garbage).


----------



## David S

Nels, please take this in the right way, but I really don't like your avatar picture.  Not sure why but that previous one seemed more appropriate to me.

David


----------



## HMF

Sorry, David. It represented how I feel sometimes...and except for the eyes, it does look like me.

I am glad to have some clock guys on here. I was learning how to repair clocks, but drifted. I need to get back to it, and a lot of other stuff...


----------



## dave2176

That looks like a nice snow blower. As a suggestion make up a piece of broomstick with a loop of rope (for hanging) to keep with the blower to clear the chute if it jams with snow. Fingers are not good in such places. Some guys spray the chute with cooking spray if the snow is real sticky. We had a good storm just before Christmas. Ended up with a total of 2 feet out of this storm. The lawn was green or mostly brown just the day before. Enjoy your snow blowing. This is looking across the street from my place.
Dave


----------



## Holescreek

A guy I used to work with in a machine shop lost four fingers on his right hand clearing debris from his two stage snow blower. He didn't disconnect the spark plug before rotating the front blade to reach whatever it was and the engine started.  Always disconnect the spark plug wire!


----------



## HMF

This is the one I got






I better figure out where the spark plug is.


----------



## 4GSR

Nels said:


> This is the one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better figure out where the spark plug is.



For us Southerners, that's a tiller with a hood that turns it into a snowblower!


----------



## HMF

We're in for up to a foot on Saturday. That will come n handy.


----------



## Bill Gruby

We're only supposed to get 1 to 3 inches from the storm in my area. The shore line will get hammered. Of course it all depends on if the path changes. No matter, my Yardman 13 HP 38 inch cut can handle it all. It's only 27 years old.

FWIW, I liked the other avatar. One other thing Nelson, Troy Bilt sold out to MTD a while back. MTD kept the name.

"Billy G"


----------



## HMF

We're getting 6-12" here. I got the Troy Bilt 28" gassed and positioned. Will try to do both neighbors too. This is new to me.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Don't be surprised if you can only get your own done. It's tiring to say the least. 1st 1ns 2nd gear are all you will ever need.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

Aha, the plot thickens. LOL We have been upgraded to 3-5 inches. If you don't like the weather in New England, just wait 5 minutes and it will change. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson

Nels said:


> We're getting 6-12" here. I got the Troy Bilt 28" gassed and positioned. Will try to do both neighbors too. This is new to me.



Be careful with that thing, it looks like it would eat small cars!


----------



## Bill Gruby

Although large, that one is small in comparison. At 27 years old this one can eat small cars.

"Billy G"


----------



## middle.road

Nels said:


> This year, I plunked down $800 for a snowblower over at Lowe's (Troybilt 2490 Storm).
> ..................


Well, now that you've gone and done that, you'll end up with only a couple of inches. Can't remember the name of the 'Law', but it
kicks in whenever you prepare ahead of time.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Murphys Law again --- Plan for the worst and be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kvt

I now live in south Tex,   but while I was in Alaska use the PTFE spray on the inside of the blower to help slick it up,   I was really surprised that it helped that much. Sure beats shovel by hand when you have a foot of snow.    By the way watch out for things on the ground before the snow,   They can open windows real quick.


----------



## David S

I have an 8hp 70's Ariens with the Tecumseh snow king engine that refuses to die.  Burns some oil, and I have rebuilt the carb more times than I can remember.  No safety features on it.  Never much figured out what the top 3 speeds are for, unless it is for going from job to job on clear roadway.

I use the clear silicone spray on the augers and chutes and works pretty well.

Hope you guys don't get as much snow as they are forecasting.

David


----------



## middle.road

kvt said:


> I now live in south Tex,   but while I was in Alaska use the PTFE spray on the inside of the blower to help slick it up,   I was really surprised that it helped that much. Sure beats shovel by hand when you have a foot of snow.    By the way watch out for things on the ground before the snow,   They can open windows real quick.


Such as Dog Run Chains... Let me tell ya...


----------



## Bill Gruby

Newspapers under the snow are a sure adventure.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF

We're up to 8-12" now.

They told me to spray Pam cooking spray in the auger area to prevent wet snow from sticking.


----------



## middle.road

Nels said:


> We're up to 8-12" now.
> 
> They told me to spray Pam cooking spray in the auger area to prevent wet snow from sticking.


I'd go with the PTFE as KVT suggested or the silicone as DavidS mentioned, PAM will get sticky with the cold.
I'll have to say that I don't miss it, the removal part that is. I do miss the picture postcard feeling when it first falls.


----------



## tomh

"They can open windows real quick"

got any neighbors you don't like


----------



## HMF

I actually like them- that is why I will snow blow their sidewalks if I can.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Have fun Nelson, it will grow old very quickly. LOL I used to do 11 driveways while neighbors were working. They always came home to a cleared driveway. Then they expected it done, no fun anymore.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF

My neighbor on one side is elderly. Her husband has Parkinson's. 
I am going to do hers no matter what.

My other neighbor is a nice person who is very giving.
I will do his as well.


----------



## Holescreek

So... have you gotten much yet?


----------



## HMF

Over 20" so far.

Up to 28" forecast. 

I used the snowblower  once . Will go again on the morning.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Maybe two inches here Nelson. How did you like the snow blower?

 "Billy G"


----------



## Holescreek

What a switch, for once it wasn't  us getting dumped on!  SW Ohio got nothing at all and it's a bright sunny 30 degrees.

I picked up at least one good tip in this thread, I've never sprayed anything into the collector on my snowblower.  I have pulled many a newspaper out of the secondary though.


----------



## HMF

Two inches? Damn lucky. 

It was tough to use. I don'tike it. Reversing was tough. However, in 45 mins I got 3 neighbor's walks done.


----------



## HMF

Holescreek said:


> What a switch, for once it wasn't  us getting dumped on!  SW Ohio got nothing at all and it's a bright sunny 30 degrees.
> 
> I picked up at least one good tip in this thread, I've never sprayed anything into the collector on my snowblower.  I have pulled many a newspaper out of the secondary though.



I must have dropped the plastic clearing stick. I found it cut into many pieces.


----------



## David S

Glad that you could help your neighbours Nels,   I am sure they will appreciate your kindness even if they don't say so.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby

It takes time to get the hang of it Nelson. You will get used to it and be damn happy you have it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## David S

If you are "digesting" more than snow you may want to have a few shear pins on hand.

David


----------



## jpfabricator

I just saw the weather channel! It looked so cold I couldent watch!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## kvt

The more you use it the better you will get with it.  If it cut it into many pieces be lucky it id not jam things up.   and like David said keep some shear pins on hand,  also check for damage on  the blades as it will affect things.


----------



## middle.road

Pushing two feet there?
I think that they missed estimating how much NYC area was in for, by a large margin.
And take it easy. Snow blowers are d*mn near as hard on the cardio system as shoveling is.


----------



## HMF

We have 27" at LaGuardia, 25 in Central Park.
I am closer to Long Island, so we are on the high side. Probably about 2 feet or so.
The snow drifts are outrageous due to the wind.
That idiot weatherman Lonnie Quinn predicted 5-8.


----------



## wrmiller

While I feel everyone's pain back East, I AM glad that monster hit there instead of here. I've had two feet of snow in my yard for over a month.


----------



## ogberi

Tv weather forecasters....  The only people who can completely screw up their *one* important job, so horribly you want to fill their office with fresh cow patties, and yet they just cheerfully understate their failure and carry on without getting fired.    Must be nice to fail that hard and not loose your job.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Won't get outside till morning but it looks like no more than 5 inches here. We were spared again.

 "Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson

Bill Gruby said:


> Won't get outside till morning but it looks like no more than 5 inches here. We were spared again.
> 
> "Billy G"


You're not out making snow angels?


----------



## dave2176

wrmiller said:


> While I feel everyone's pain back East, I AM glad that monster hit there instead of here. I've had two feet of snow in my yard for over a month.


Well Bill, it started up here about an hour ago. 1.5" so far and it is supposed to continue until 10 am tomorrow. After us it heads your way.


----------



## TOOLMASTER

When a 10 hp is still too small.

several years ago we got a 2ft plus dump


----------



## Bill Gruby

Well folks, it's in the history books now. In Bristol (upper NW Ct.) we topped out at 6 inches. We were rigt on the hairy edge of this storm.

"Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_What's that white stuff on your lawn¿ You got's mold?_
_*G*_


----------



## HMF

This is what we have


----------



## HMF

That looks familiar. I feel for you Nels. We've go more coming in later today/tonight.

I am SO looking forward to eventually moving back to AZ.


----------



## HMF

I want to retire somewhere warm. I can't afford California,  so it looks like northern Florida where the heat isn't too oppressive.


----------



## FOMOGO

Still no snow on the beach, maybe next time. The wife is working up in DC for a few weeks, got hammered up there. Mike


----------



## dave2176

Nels said:


> I want to retire somewhere warm. I can't afford California,  so it looks like northern Florida where the heat isn't too oppressive.



Check out Sun City West, AZ. It's a retirement city intended to make you enjoy life. You have to be 55 to live there fulltime and use the facilities. Facilities include golf courses, and a large number of hobby shop including woodworking and metalworking shops fully equipped. My mind blanked out after I learned about these features so I can't provide more info. I work with a guy whose in laws have a place there and he bought there a couple years ago. He's 53 and looking forward to retirement big time. 
Dave


----------



## HMF

Here it is now


----------



## JimDawson

That's a lot of snow!


----------



## middle.road

Need to install a laser guide on the blower. Those edges look a little wobbly. 

-=-=-
Considering that the Nuclear Simulation super computers @ Los Alamos were supposedly 
re-tasked to do weather forecasting, they're missing the mark a tad.


----------



## great white

i can't believe the eastern US got pounded so hard and we didn't even get a lick.

Not that I'm complaining about it though......

I'm looking forward to the +7 C days they're calling for on Tues/wed this week.

Best snowblowers I've ever seen were Honda and Toro.

I went with a Toro since it throws as far as a Honda and costs at least a grand less. My Toro is one tough machine. Throws around 25 feet, chews up ice blocks like paper and is all power drive. The "quick stick" chute control is fantastic too. I've done my driveway so deep the Toro has to chew a hole under it, the top falls in and we back out and go again. Like so:




Super tough machine, damned near unstoppable. Money well spent!


----------



## kizmit99

In MD I had to plow my driveway every 4 hours starting at about 11pm Friday...
This is what I had waiting for me at the end of the driveway today...




Had to work through about 15ft of 4-6ft high plow tailings...
Take a look at my avatar pic for what's pushing this beast.


----------



## eugene13

Don't use it on a gravel driveway, unless you want to rake gravel off your grass this spring before you mow.  Voice of experience.


----------



## middle.road

great white said:


> -SNIP-
> Best snowblowers I've ever seen were Honda and Toro.
> I went with a Toro since ... -SNIP-


I'll have to respectfully disagree with you Mr. White, the BEST snowblower is the one that some other guy is operating...


----------



## bcall2043

Have not used a snow blower since about 1987. Then I moved to the Nashville TN area from the Chicago IL area. I hated getting up before daylight cleaning the drive and going to work only to come home to a ice dam in my drive made by the city snowplow. Snow blower would not touch it!

The "big storm" pasted through Middle TN leaving only a few inches on the ground. This morning the sun is shining, it is above 32 F and rain is coming later today to wash away what remains of the snow and ice. Sorry you guys on the east coast, I had to say something.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## great white

eugene13 said:


> Don't use it on a gravel driveway, unless you want to rake gravel off your grass this spring before you mow.  Voice of experience.


Not necessarily.

But you have to set the feet right.

I actually built a set of wider feet for one of my snowblowers when we used to have a gravel driveway. Set properly, skimmed right above the rocks. Of course, it eventually just turned into a level snow covered driveway, which was the best you could hope for anyways where I was living at the time....


----------



## eugene13

good idea, i was thinking taller feet but i can see how wider would work, i'll build a pair and try it out, winter ain't over yet


----------



## HMF

My back is killing me, even with the snowblower.

I got my neighbor's car out, etc.

I would love to live somewhere where snow is minimal, and spring starts in February.


----------



## JimDawson

It's gonna be about 60 here tomorrow, that ain't normal


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_We had our 3 days of winter already this year. In the 70°s the rest of the week._
_*G*_


----------



## middle.road

68° forecast for next Tuesday - Bring it ON!
Have a couple of 'tuits' to take care of outside, that would be perfect weather for 'em.

Was surfing videos of the snow up in NYC, -bleh- what a fight to get through all that.
I'll have to say that I sure don't miss it.


----------



## wrmiller

One of the best things about Tucson, AZ was that 'winter' was some frost delays on the golf course in late Dec. and January, but by mid-Feb we were already into spring. 

I can't take a humid heat (like Pensacola when I was stationed there), but can better tolerate a dry heat like Tucson. Phoenix? Now that's getting too toasty, even for me.


----------

